# Were Olwe's sons murdered by the Feanorians?



## Mimzy (Aug 29, 2011)

I was thinking about this. Mostly mariner men were killed in the Kinslaying, and Olwe's sons were probably at least boat hobbyists, do you think Feanor's people killed one or possibly all of them and that's what caused Galadriel to hate Feanor so much?

Tolkien never says so but it's a conjecture that makes a lot of sense. Do you think if he finished the Sil he would have had Feanor's people kill Olwe's sons?


----------



## Elthir (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm still thinking about the possible repercussions of such a thing.


----------



## Rána (Jan 31, 2018)

I feel like there would have been more mention in the tale of the kin-slaying regarding such an event. But since the details of the sons of Olwë are so vague... it's certainly up for interpretation.


----------

